# Lenstip review of Sigma 500mm sport lens



## Chaitanya (Sep 11, 2017)

https://www.lenstip.com/510.11-Lens_review-Sigma_S_500_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Summary.html


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.

Cons: noticeable vignetting of -1.2EV in extreme FF corners wide open at F4.0

they gotta be kidding. That's nothing to worry about. I suppose, they have to find some cons to report right? 

Good review though.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 11, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> https://www.lenstip.com/510.11-Lens_review-Sigma_S_500_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Summary.html


Looks like a great value compared to the Canon.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 11, 2017)

https://www.lenstip.com/510.3-Lens_review-Sigma_S_500_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Build_quality_and_image_stabilization.html


> the Sigma strap looks and performs like a cheap fake



That's a deal breaker for me. Pass.

;D


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2017)

I can get one brand new from the authorised distributor at around A$5,500 in Melbourne
I am not into long lenses at the mo but I would fully expect the possibility to purchase a sligltly used one at A$4,000 or better price mark given one is not in a hurry and can shop around. 




BeenThere said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.lenstip.com/510.11-Lens_review-Sigma_S_500_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Summary.html
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2017)

As seems usual for Sigma telephotos, it has relatively poor image stabilization. It seems virtually identical to that of the el cheapo Sigma 150-600mm C, being 3 ev or less for most of its working range:

https://www.lenstip.com/510.3-Lens_review-Sigma_S_500_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Build_quality_and_image_stabilization.html

“The maximum distance between both curves reaches 3.5 EV and such is, in our opinion, the stabilization unit efficiency. It is a result a bit lower than the declared one but still good enough, allowing you to work with comfort at such long focal lengths.”


https://www.lenstip.com/434.3-Lens_review-Sigma_C_150-600_mm_f_5-6.3_DG_OS_HSM_Build_quality_and_image_stabilization.html

“It is clear that the maximum distance between both curves amounts to 3.0-3.3 EV and such is, in our opinion, the tested lens’s stabilization system efficiency. It is a good result but hardly a record-breaking one.”


----------



## edoorn (Sep 11, 2017)

those samples with the converter don't look too good to be honest 

If you check the digital picture review tool, you can also see the Canon 500 II is doing a better job with the converter: https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=745&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=1&API=1&LensComp=1086&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=1&APIComp=0

If you'd only use this lens without a converter, I'm sure you won't notice much difference in sharpness (real life focus is a different thing; don't read too much about that in the test), but if you shoot converters, which probably a lot of 500 shooters would do, then I'm not sure if this is the one (despite the price difference)


----------

